# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  كيفية الاستفادة من تطبيق قواعد درجات الرأفة لطالب كلية الحقوق

## عاصم

كيفية الاستفادة من تطبيق قواعد درجات الرأفة لطالب كلية الحقوق :

قبل شرح هذه القواعد لابد من توضيح متى يعتبر الطالب ناجحا او راسبا

لكي ينجح الطالب لابد له ان ينجح في جميع المواد او ينجح في غالبية المواد ويرسب في مادة واحدة او مادتين فقط 
بمعنى ان من يرسب في ثلاث مواد يعد راسبا

ويعد راسبا في مادة من يحصل من 1 الى 9 من 20 في المادة

قواعد تطبيق الرأفة : 
1- درجات الرأفة تطبق بحد أدنى درجة واحدة وبحد أقصى 6 درجات حسب حالة كل طالب 
2- الطالب الذي نجح في جميع المواد لا تطبق عليه الرأفة 
3- يتم وضع درجات الرأفة فقط على مواد الضعيف 7 ، 8 ، 9 فقط 
4- تطبق درجات الرأفة في نهاية العام على مواد الترمين معا 
5- الطالب الراسب من الأعوام السابقة يستفيد من ذلك مثل الطالب المستجد 
6- جميع طلبة الفرق الدراسية الأربعة يستفيد من ذلك 
7 - الطالب الذي قد لا تعدل درجات الرأفة موقفه برسوبه لا يستفيد منها وتؤجل له للعام القادم

متى يستفيد الطالب من الرأفة :

1- يتم تطبيق قواعد الرأفة على الطالب لكي تعدل حالته من ناجح بمادة الى ناجح صافي 
مثال : طالب نجح ومعه مادة 7 او 8 او 9 
تصبح هذه المادة بعد الرأفة 10

2- تعديل حالة الطالب من ناجح ومعه مادتين الى ناجح ومعه مادة 
مثال : طالب نجح ومعه مادتين مادة ضج ومادة ض 7 او 8 او 9 
تصبح هذه المادة بعد الرأفة 10
3- تعديل حالة الطالب من ناجح ومعه مادتين الى ناجح صافي 
مثال : طالب نجح ومعه مادتين ض 
7 او 8 او 9 
تصبح المادتين بعد الرأفة 10

4- هذه الحالة هي اهم حالة وهي تعديل حالة الطالب من راسب الى ناجح بعد تطبيق الرأفة
وهنا يجب الانتباه بان الرأفة تطبق على مادتين فقط والطالب يرسب فيما هو زيادة عن ذلك 
أمثلة : 
1- طالب معه ثلاث مواد 9 او 8 او 7 تعدل مادتين وينجح ومعه الثالثة 
2- طالب معه اربع مواد 9 او 8 او 7 تعدل مادتين وينجح ومعه مادتين 
3- طالب معه 8 و 8 و 9 و 6 تعدل 9 و 8 
وينجح ومعه مادتين 6 و 8 
ومعنى ذلك ان طالب الفرقة الرابعة مثلا اذا حصل في ثلاث مواد على تقدير ضعيف سوف ينجح في مادتين ويدخل دور عشرة في الثالثة

بالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله

----------

